
Introducing 300m range Eddystone beacon suited for outdoor-indoor application - monikaadarsh
https://store.beaconstac.com/
======
monikaadarsh
We at Beaconstac do not want marketers and business owners to restrict their
beacon use cases to 100 meters!

This beacon hardware broadcast notifications in the range of 300m and have a
battery life of more than 2 years. What hasn't changed at all is that these
beacons still work out-of-the-box without a developer's effort.

